# I need some padding between my legs



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

New biker here, I'm wanting some sort of cushion between my legs... I'm trying to figure out what people are using and liking? Good old chamois shorts? The loose version shorts? What about that padded underwear? BIBs? Just seeing what poeple like.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I ride with all of them. I prefer bibs and baggies, or just the bibs if it is 100+F out.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nominated for thread title of the year.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a well discussed topic and you will find everyone has their favorite. I prefer baggies, these specifically.

Men's Hummvee Shorts

There are less expensive options though. You may find that padded under shorts with plain old cargos work for you.

Good luck!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Awkward title, but I'll chime in.

As others have noted, there are plenty of threads on this here. Check out the Apparel forum.

If you are really skinny, you don't need bib shorts. If you want to show off your beautious figure, wear bike shorts by themselves. If you are like most of us, you will want to wear bike shorts or bibs as underwear, with baggies.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

For summer I get kits direct from China on EBay. Great padding, reasonable quality elsewhere, and about $40 delivered. I have one bib and 2 regular. The bib is slightly more comfortable, but the shorts are more convenient 

For winter I wear heavy black wicking long johns and shirt, with cycling shorts over the long johns for padding and modesty.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been known to use leftover pancakes from the breakfast table.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> I've been known to use leftover pancakes from the breakfast table.


Yes...they work well on short rides but i find they break up on longer stuff.Being biodegradable is a plus too.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mangina FTW, extra cush depending on member size.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

How about these to help with the thigh rubbing?









I have the 7605 and 4600HW to protect my butt and they are well padded between the legs (not so much on the 4600 though).


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

These should work for you, probably be best to wear baggies over though.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

b-kul said:


> nominated for thread title of the year.


Agreed. Stay cushioned.


----------



## mtbzarg (Oct 6, 2011)

Spinning Lizard said:


> These should work for you, probably be best to wear baggies over though.


Wear those and they could serve for more than just cushion


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

DennisF said:


> For summer I get kits direct from China on EBay.


Congratulations.

Here's hoping you get lead poisoning. :thumbsup:

Hartman, buy American for $10 more than this rat paid.

Cycling Apparel: Jerseys, Shorts, Bibs, & Accessories USA Made by Voler

Tom


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

shibiwan said:


> How about these to help with the thigh rubbing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they make these with padding for sit bones?

Anyhow, I use both padded underwear and padded cargo shorts from Aerotech...and I HIGHLY recommend them to anyone!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

50calray said:


> Do they make these with padding for sit bones?
> 
> Anyhow, I use both padded underwear and padded cargo shorts from Aerotech...and I HIGHLY recommend them to anyone!


It's heavily padded like a regular chamois in the seat area, with additional protective padding on the sides, legs, and tailbone. The range goes from BP-3600 (least protection), BP-4600HW (hot weather), BP-5605, BP-7605 (most protection).

You can't get much off MSRP on the Troy Lee's (I think it's price controlled) but it's available at :
Shop protective mountain bike padded shorts and other mountain bike gear: In stock, free shipping

....and if you use the coupon codes you'll get $20 off a $100 purchase. Shipping was fast too.

I was initially apprehensive about getting any protection.....in fact I chuckled at that thought... that was until karma got me back and I had a bad wreck a month or so ago. I ended up benched for 3 weeks for hurting my hip bad. I now have 3 pairs (two 7605's and one 4600) to rotate around since I try to ride the trails daily. Really well made, I highly recommend.

-S


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks thanks for the replys, I'm looking into a lot of these options, hope some padding wil help with the saddle sore feeling.


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

Spinning Lizard said:


> These should work for you, probably be best to wear baggies over though.


Nah, wearing just those is good enough.

I prefer Stayfree maxi pads...... Stuff about 5 of those in your shorts and you'll feel fresh and comfortable all day, no ball sweat.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am surprised that this thread hasn't gone the way the title has suggested about padding between the legs


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

deke505 said:


> I am surprised that this thread hasn't gone the way the title has suggested about padding between the legs


Lol... this isn't the OC.... haha

-S


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

shibiwan said:


> It's heavily padded like a regular chamois in the seat area, with additional protective padding on the sides, legs, and tailbone. The range goes from BP-3600 (least protection), BP-4600HW (hot weather), BP-5605, BP-7605 (most protection).
> 
> You can't get much off MSRP on the Troy Lee's (I think it's price controlled) but it's available at :
> Shop protective mountain bike padded shorts and other mountain bike gear: In stock, free shipping
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I've been blessed so far to only get a few scrapes but I'm considering some extra protection. I just don't want o sacrafic sitbone padding.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Love my POC hip v2 shorts 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daytripper63 (Sep 14, 2008)

A pair of chamois bike shorts first then put a good heavy padded pair over the top, gets you good padding plus two shorts helps keep things in place better


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

J Hartman said:


> New biker here, I'm wanting some sort of cushion between my legs... I'm trying to figure out what people are using and liking? Good old chamois shorts? The loose version shorts? What about that padded underwear? BIBs? Just seeing what poeple like.


What kind of issues do you have and for how long have you been riding?

Contrary to normal beliefs padding aren't designed to make you sit softer, they are about transporting moisture away.

Regular shorts and underwear typically have seems in the crotch which will rub your skin while riding. Bike specific shorts and underwear are designed without those.

If you have just recently started riding it's perfectly normal to end up sore. The muscles in your rear haven't yet adapted to the task, but they will in a dozen rides. Once you get some time in the saddle your butt will learn to clench properly and have you seated on the softer bits rather than on your sit bone. Give it 3-4 weeks and 10-15 rides and you should be fine.

Another culprit are a saddle that needs adjustment. Your saddle should be pretty horizontal. Tilting up or down puts pressure in the wrong places and you'll end up sore. If it doesn't work for you, try tilting the saddle a tiny bit and I do mean tiny. Adjusting slight back or forwards might also do the trick.

Basically:

1) Check your shorts/underwear for seems that can rub. One advantage of padded short/underwear is that it doesn't have seems in the wrong places and it helps move moisture away. Personally I like compression shorts because they keep my junk in place.. 

2) Make sure your saddle is nice and level.

3) If you're new to riding get at least 3 weeks of riding in before you start replacing saddles, adjusting, buying new shorts and what not.

4) If after a month of riding you still get sore it's time to mess with saddle adjustments or maybe getting a new saddle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow the title of this thread scared me so much it took me four days to work up the courage to open it. Now that I finally opened it I've got nothing, everyone else pretty muched covered it. And OP just a word of advice put more thought into your titles, don't get me wrong you've got your delivery of your questions down but the title is what draws people in.  You don't want people walking away feeling like they need therapy after reading a title.


----------



## EUREMA (Sep 24, 2012)

i would scout for a great saddle (for me, WTB saddle is tops)

next a padded underwear and baggies would made my soft tissues feel good all day!! padded cycling tight + baggies combo would cook my balls in the tropical heat (i ride tropics.... MALAYSIA)

if you still feel sore after the above, you are not putting enough fun between your legs. SOLTUTION is to ride more to firm up your butt LOL............


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

EUREMA said:


> i would scout for a great saddle (for me, WTB saddle is tops)
> 
> next a padded underwear and baggies would made my soft tissues feel good all day!! padded cycling tight + baggies combo would cook my balls in the tropical heat (i ride tropics.... MALAYSIA)
> 
> if you still feel sore after the above, you are not putting enough fun between your legs. SOLTUTION is to ride more to firm up your butt LOL............


Ini seluar pendek reka bentuk untuk cuaca panas.










-S


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

There are a lot of quality padded bike shorts. I highly reccomend checking out the "Pearl Izumi" line. They make top notch products specific to biking. Or have you checked out the "In Yo Face" line, I hear good things about them as well.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Bibs with chamois. Throw baggies on top if you want.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

For unusually wet days I would suggest this....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gundam168 said:


> For unusually wet days I would suggest this....


36 posts in and score.:thumbsup:


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Gundam168 said:


> For unusually wet days I would suggest this....


I believe we have a new OC member in the making.

-S


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shibiwan said:


> I believe we have a new OC member in the making.
> 
> -S


Yuuuup! Once he discovers that forum say goodbye to his social life.


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

With my regular bike shorts on it feels like Maxi Pads anyways. I was very nervous at first wearing those, but after my first ride in them.....I never went back. That **** is comfy. Mine are just a cheap pair from Dicks, but really fit well and the pad part is gel and not to thick.


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

However I put baggies on over em.....I'll never wear just the tight shorts by themselves ever again. I wish I were more confident about that, but I am not. Too afraid of looking very goofy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> ...


You didn't mean to bump a 9 year old thread? Lol


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Depends ?


----------

